# Lamberts Inventing



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

I am fine with eating the simple oats with egg whites or brown rice with chicken or tuna day in day out its a routine and I enjoy it but my gf on the other hand would like to rip my head off sometimes as she suffers as well. So I started to invent different ways of cooking with keeping the fat content down but still healthy and enjoyable. You don't have to be a master chef to cook you just have to give it a go and use trial and error.

I thought I'd share a few recipes I recently made and they all depend on using sweeteners such as splenda instead of sugar, keeping to lean turkey/chicken/steak/steak mince ect. It's all about using your head when you go to a supermarket to buy things and when you do the ingredients will build up. I live with the parents the now and I've managed to change most things to being low-no fat or reduced this that and the next and it helps for me when it comes to eating. What Ive made is mostly for those cheat days but instead of going to a chippy or getting a kebab I've tried to make healthier alternatives.

First recipe is homemade burgers with stuffed pepper and side salad, now this I love!

Pre-heat the oven to 180 for all recipes.

*Burgers*


Lean steak mince

1 chopped red onion

Italian herbs

Ground black pepper

Finely chopped garlic cloves(2) and a finely chopped chilli

1 egg or egg white(optional)

2tblespoons of teriyaki marinade


Add all the ingredients to a bowl and mix well with your hands(make sure they're clean obv) once mixed take out sections and make into 4 balls then pat down to a burger shape. In a hot pan add some extra virgin olive oil or low cal spray oil and brown both sides of the burgers. Once done put the burgers in the oven for 20-25 mins until juices are browned

*Stuffed Peppers*


2 peppers of your choice(large)

Brown Rice

Low fat tomato pasta sauce

1 finely chopped garlic clove and 1 finely chopped chilli

Ground black pepper

Cottage cheese


Cut out the top of the pepper (where the green stalk is) and scoop out the white and the seeds. Cook off the rice then add to a pot with the sauce and the garlic/chilli/black pepper then stir till it boils. Stuff into the peppers and spread some cottage cheese on top. Put the peppers in the oven for 15-20 mins.

The side salad is simply lettuce, red onion and tomato cut and served fresh with no dressing ( I prefer it this way.)

*Wholemeal Pizza*

*Base*


400g Wholemeal Flour

15g Low fat marg/butter

150ml luke warm water

1 tablespoon yeast

1 tablespoon salt


In a bowl mix the dry ingredients first then add the butter and squish in with your hands, add the water and continue to squish around with your hands. It will come into dough like texture. Push it into the sides of the bowl and then dust your counter and rolling pin. Take it out and put it down on the counter, push out with your fists till your happy then roll it smooth. Put in the oven for 10mins then take out to cool while you make the toppings.

*Sauce*


Low fat tomato pasta sauce

2teaspoons of Tomato puree

2 teaspoons of red pesto

 Ground pepper & Italian herbs


Stir all the ingredients in a small pot till it boils and leave to cool slightly.

*Toppings*


2 Diced chicken breasts

2 Diced peppers

Low fat mozzarella cheese or cheddar cheese.


This is what I used but obv it's up to yourself. Cook off the chicken and peppers in a pan and leave once fully cooked.

Spread the sauce over the base evenly and then add the cheese and then the toppings. Put into the oven for roughly 20mins or until the cheese is slightly brown round the edges.

*Wholemeal Pitta bread*


400g of wholemeal flour

1tblespoon of yeast

1tblespoon of salt

150ml of warm water

1 teaspoon of extra virgin olive oil.


Mix the flour, yeast and salt together and then add the water and olive oil. Mix with hand or a spoon until into dough. Leave to sit for 30mins and then tear pieces of the dough into balls and dust the counter and a rolling pin. Roll out your balls until a pitta shape has formed. Put into the oven until they start to rise in the middle. Take out and put a cloth over them and press down to get the air out and then leave to cool.

*Peanut butter Granola*


200g of milled oats(the finer oats)

2 heaped tablespoons of smooth natural peanut butter

2 tablespoons of low cal no sugar syrup


Put the peanut butter and syrup in a bowl and then microwave for 20secs. Add the oats and mix well until they are covered. Put on a tray with non stick baking paper. Put into the oven until it starts to get slightly brown, take out and with a fork break it all up and shake it about and then put it back in for 10mins until more brown and drier.

This is great with no fat greek yoghurt.


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Just thought I'd add a couple of pics.

View attachment 4092


View attachment 4093


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Elle's got come competition


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I will try some of these, the pizza looks particularly good.


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

I love the granola atm its so easy to make and tastes so good. I get all my ingredients from one of the larger tesco stores in my area so shouldn't be hard to get them from places like asda or sainsburys as well it's just knowing where to look. Let me know how it turns out roadrunner


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I love the look of the pizza Gordon Ramsey eat your heart out


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

*Protein Pancakes*

- 7egg whites

- 100ml of skimmed milk

- 1 heaped tablespoon of natural smooth peanut butter.

- 1 Cup of oats

- 1/4 cup of splenda

- 1 tablespoon of low/no fat syrup or all natural honey.

I use a blender for this but you can use a whisk. If you are using a whisk then put the peanut butter in the microwave for 20secs till it goes more of a liquid form. Mix it all together until it's a nice thick fluffy consistency. Put some extra virgin olive oil or low cal spray oil in a hot pan and ladle some of the mix into the pan. Once the sides start to bubble(after roughly 1min) flip over and cook for 1min then take out.

These are great with fruit or the low cal syrup.


----------

